# Introducing birds



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie

You're up pretty early. Maybe that's what's making you grumpy.

Nice video and it looks like Annie will be doing well. She is cute and she sure looks like she likes birds. 

Did you get her from a local breeder? Field breeding?

Good luck with her.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice puppy! I love it.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

What a cute video! Loved the prance-by you and the camera person ... :jester:
... and the bird getting away on the first delivery - :bowl:

Yep, long line days... so tiring and so funny ... enjoy!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Great and so cute!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she going to be great!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

gdgli said:


> Swampcollie
> 
> You're up pretty early. Maybe that's what's making you grumpy.


How many puppies do you know that can sleep all the way through the night without having to make a trip outside? :doh:




gdgli said:


> Did you get her from a local breeder? Field breeding?


She's my pup from my spring litter. She is straight up field bred with a mind towards upland work. (She already quarters quite nicely.)


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

She really seemed committed to getting that bird.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Very similar to what I do, except I use a longer check cord.






EvanG


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I wrote a big long reply and then had to rush off and grab Red from a turtle in our yard and lost it all  phooey....
Your girl is cute as can be and seems so proud!! I love how initially it got away from her lol
Red, we adopted at 2 years old, looks more field bred (not a good breeder mind you, I have his AKC paperwork). He is so birdy, I mean BIRDY. But when my husband pulled out his 30-06 to clean it, Red acted like he'd been hit across the face and was scared to death. I wonder if someone didn't try a shotty job of training and when it wrong decided he wasn't good for them. (He now, after months of work, will approach the gun)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Introduction to Feathers with Evan Graham - YouTube

I'll try that again.

EvanG


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

EvanG said:


> Very similar to what I do, except I use a longer check cord.
> 
> 
> EvanG


I prefer the longer one as well, but she was just a little bit small to be dragging my long rope around yet. Another week or so and she'll be big enough to go on the big one.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> How many puppies do you know that can sleep all the way through the night without having to make a trip outside? :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right about the toilet run.

Very nice! Our Goldens do great at upland work. Good luck with her.

Now I need to look at the pedigree.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

tine434 said:


> I wrote a big long reply and then had to rush off and grab Red from a turtle in our yard and lost it all  phooey....
> Your girl is cute as can be and seems so proud!! I love how initially it got away from her lol
> Red, we adopted at 2 years old, looks more field bred (not a good breeder mind you, I have his AKC paperwork). He is so birdy, I mean BIRDY. But when my husband pulled out his 30-06 to clean it, Red acted like he'd been hit across the face and was scared to death. I wonder if someone didn't try a shotty job of training and when it wrong decided he wasn't good for them. (He now, after months of work, will approach the gun)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would start with a cap gun from a distance and slowly from again a long distance introduce the shot gun again. Give a bird retrieve with the cap gun so your dog starts associating the noise with a nice bird to bring back to you.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

tine434 said:


> I wrote a big long reply and then had to rush off and grab Red from a turtle in our yard and lost it all  phooey....
> Your girl is cute as can be and seems so proud!! I love how initially it got away from her lol
> Red, we adopted at 2 years old, looks more field bred (not a good breeder mind you, I have his AKC paperwork). He is so birdy, I mean BIRDY. But when my husband pulled out his 30-06 to clean it, Red acted like he'd been hit across the face and was scared to death. I wonder if someone didn't try a shotty job of training and when it wrong decided he wasn't good for them. (He now, after months of work, will approach the gun)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The first time out she didn't have a good hold on the bird and a teaching moment developed. When she got back the bird got loose and off it went. You'll notice when she brought it back the next time she had a much firmer grip on it. 

Many dogs can get messed up if the gun isn't introduced correctly. Gun sensitivity can be fixed but it does take time and patience.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

What a fine girl she is, and real 'birdy'.....our newest girl is up working with a trainer and got her JH this Spring. They are something else.....great fun!

What is the pedigree on your girl?

Good luck...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

goldlover68 said:


> What a fine girl she is, and real 'birdy'.....our newest girl is up working with a trainer and got her JH this Spring. They are something else.....great fun!
> 
> What is the pedigree on your girl?
> 
> Good luck...


She's a daughter of my girl Angel and a young male named Finley. Finny is a grandson of my old dear departed Maxi. He's just started running Senior Tests in July and has a pass or two under his belt thus far.


----------

